# When is the best time to fish topwater?



## setlab (Jul 4, 2013)

I'm not quite used to fishing salt water yet, I've always had good luck fishing top water lures in the morning and late evenings in freshwater. Is it about the same in the bays, or will redfish and trout still hit top water stuff just as hard in the middle of the day?


----------



## flukedaddy (Apr 11, 2009)

Yes. Early and late in the day.


----------



## SouthAlabamaSlayer (Oct 13, 2011)

About 45 minutes before sunset and after sunrise. If it is overcast, you can fish them all day.


----------



## markw4321 (Oct 4, 2007)

overcast with a slight wind ripple on the water....


----------



## barefoot (Nov 3, 2011)

At night, full moon or thereabouts....use a black top water or real dark one or pull a white one thru lighted docks. Just work them slower and w/ a very constant rhythm, it helps them locate the lure.

Also agree w/ the other guys dusk, dawn and over-cast days.


----------



## barefoot (Nov 3, 2011)

Also...when the bull reds (which are mostly female) move into the bays, you can use top water all day long...it's a blast when you catch them destroying bait on top.


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

On warm, winter days you can catch some very big trout fishing topwaters in the middle of the day. Its not fast action generally, but by working shallow drop-offs in 4-6ft of water I've taken numerous specks from 7-9lbs by picking the warmer days and being persistent.


----------



## setlab (Jul 4, 2013)

That's good to know, thanks.


----------

